# Megaminx Video Tutorial (that`s not mine)



## Tommie (Apr 11, 2009)

This was made by my friend, i don`t know about you i think it`s awesome










p.s Make sure you know F2L for this


----------



## Tommie (Apr 23, 2009)

uhm sorry for the double post but "Part 2" was added so yeah :]


----------

